# Little lighting project Rabbit 2008



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Set up consists of: 

OEM Hid's 
4300k Phipllips bulbs 
Matsuchita ballasts. 
ZKW-R Clear Lenses from Retrofit Source. 
Modified Shield in projector 

I did something like this 









Ref: http://forums.swedespeed.com/showth...ectors-Matsu****a-Ballasts-Morimoto-5000K-35W 

This is my first run. I will re-do the Shields. Just haven’t had time to take it all down. 
The left shield have to be turned counter Clockwise. The right one has to be turned clock wise. 

I got those DRL for my wife’s Odyssey. They look kind cool in the rabbit LOL... They turn on when the car is on no wiring required 
aff after a few seconds when the car is OFF. those things are bright.. they make the HID's look yellow LOL... 



CutOff - Outside Head lamp 


Mounted.. need to fix 


Zoom From same Spot. 
http://cid-fcdf8d9ed7c13207.photos.live.com/self.aspx/New album/DSCN4228.JPG 


Close 



The DRL's 





Rest of the Pics 
http://cid-fcdf8d9ed7c13207.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/New album


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice, any more pics of the cutoff shield? I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Sorry don’t have any other pics... By the way I replaced the DRL with OEM HellaDayline.... WAY much better and is pure white 

I have driven in front of my car just to see the cut off and is incredible I had tried to take videos but is hard to appreciate the color from a video. As the car move up and down in the road, It varies from White green Blue all the way to dark purple. 

You shuold give it a try will not hurt anything on your headlamps. :laugh:


----------

